# Extending the rails on a Fiamma pro bike rack



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have just bought two electric bikes and as they are longer than the ordinary bikes they only just fit on the rails, to me this seems to be putting too much pressure on the ends of the rails so I would like to extend or reinforce them in some way. I know Fiamma produce extendable rails @£31.00 a pop but needing two that seems a little on the expensive side........the bikes were expensive enough.
Anyone found a cheaper alternative? 
:idea:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ours rode OK like that for a couple of years until we swapped them for the smaller wheeled bikes.

Fiamma racks are rated at 60kg so there's a bit in hand. If the ends of the channels should not be used, presumably they wouldn't be there . . . i.e. the channels would be shorter.

That seems logical to me anyway (?).

I did slide the rails across a bit in opposite directions so the bikes didn't clatter against each other. It seemed sensible then to put the rear wheels on the "shortest" end of the rail, since the rear of the bike is the heaviest.

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I devised a Heath-Robinson solution to make sure that our bikes are located in the exact place that I want them to be.

I put the bikes in position and then cut a length of wood to fit on the top of the rail between the wheels. This a close fit against both tyres. I have then cable tied the wood in place.

The result is that the bikes can't move sideways and the wood acts as a splint for the rail (depending on where your put ties).

With a bit of care it can be made to look tidy.

Though as Zeb says, the rack should be strong enough anyway.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a damn fine idea Crinkle - wish I had thought of it. :wink: 

Makes putting the bikes on the racks so much easier if they drop automatically into the right position - especially relative to each other so they don't chafe.

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Having just bought the Fiamma 77 bike lift it is not clear from the instructions whether 60kg is including the weight of the rack? as it clearly demonstrates that the rack itself weighs 21kg as if that has to be considered.
I guess perhaps it's just a warning that you might be placing over 80kg on your wall 8O


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> That's a damn fine idea Crinkle - wish I had thought of it. :wink:
> 
> Makes putting the bikes on the racks so much easier if they drop automatically into the right position - especially relative to each other so they don't chafe.
> 
> Dave


Meanness is the mother of invention.

I did it because those plastic strap things that clamp the bike on were losing their strength. It was a bit unnerving watching the bike moving from side to side as we went round corners. The straps clamps, although old, are good enough to take the reduced strain. Money saved


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cronkle said:


> I did it because those plastic strap things that clamp the bike on were losing their strength. *It was a bit unnerving watching the bike moving from side to side as we went round corners.* The straps clamps, although old, are good enough to take the reduced strain. Money saved


That was my immediate thought when I read your post. It's even more pronounced with electric bikes, which are comparatively heavy.

I reckon you have solved both of Greygit's problems - incuding the one he didn't know he had! :lol:

I shall certainly cut a couple of lengths of wood and shape the ends to fit the radius of the tyres. I've always been a bit concerned about sideways movement of the outer bike, since the arm that holds it is quite long and not very rigid.

One further point to mention. The top rubber strap on BoggyMike's outer bike broke a while back, and the bike was hanging upside down from the rail. 8O _(Fortunately he noticed and stopped before it fell off and caused and accident.)_ Since then he advised fixing the bikes to the top of the carrier with a polypropylene ratchet strap. The work of a moment . . . those rubber straps don't inspire confidence even before they have begun to perish.

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Dave

I used a length of timber that was something like 12mm by ?? (bugger it half inch by three inch - can't work in centipedes). 

Didn't bother to shape the end but covered the whole lot with duct tape. It cushioned the sanded corners even further and being silver blended in with the rack.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Greygit

The replies so far seem to have it covered but here is my input.

We also have 26" wheel AS electric bikes that only just fit on the rack. We have been carrying them like that for a couple of years with no real problems but I do make sure that the are secure ...especially the outer one one which as well as the usual fixing I cross strap with bungees and have another small ratchet type tie attached back to the top rail and around the saddle post to prevent the sort of accident that Bognormike had ( where the top Fiamma fixing broke) ... after adding that strap I found that when it is tight the outer bike does not sway from left to right anywhere near as much if at all... but it does need checking after lots of miles and bumps.

But to get back to your suggestion of longer or extending rails. When I first tried the electric bikes on the rack I also though it would be good to have longer rails and I originally planned to cut the original rails in half at the center point and extend them with something like two lengths of 6mm aluminium strip ( or thinner stainlees steel ) bolted to each side of the vee. I never did it as the bikes have always been ok...but as I said I do take care to keep them both fixed tight and centered not relying on just the fiamma fixings.

I like Cronkle's wooden spacer idea to keep the bikes centered so next warm day I will give that a try ..thanks Cronkle! :wink: 


Mike


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone, I will be fitting some wood and using extra straps....it never occurred to me that the simple rubber thingies held the bikes upright.
Gary


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

greygit said:


> Thanks for all the feedback everyone, I will be fitting some wood and using extra straps....it never occurred to me that the simple rubber thingies held the bikes upright.
> Gary


Hi Gary

The ones round the wheel rims don't - but the one on the arm at the top does, as BoggyMike found out one day! 8O That's the one which broke on his carrier. His bike was dangling by the wheel rims!!!! 8O 8O

I've also made some wooden "chocks" and they will work well. They locate the bikes for a start, which is useful, and the straps holding the wheel rims need not be very tight with them in place - just enough to hold the rims firmly in the channels, so less strain on them.

Thanks to Crinkle for a cracking good idea! 

Dave


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I took the unused third rail off the rack cut two pieces off it and extended the rails with them if you buy a bit longer bolts you can slide them back and forth for adjustment, if you have a three rail rack take the centre one off to give more room between the bikes.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

I combined skypals & sideways solution cut the two rails in use at the centre and used a spare channel to strap them together with half a dozen bolts in each extended them about 6" lovely strong job


----------

